# [Req] Motorhome Parking Experiences at European Airports



## 123538 (May 15, 2009)

[Query In Short: If you have experience of successfully parking and leaving unattended a motorhome at a Ryanair Airport on the continent, I would appreciate details]

Hi All,

I'm presently researching to buy a motorhome, with a particular emphasis on using it on the Continent. Being based in Ireland, I see the ferry and drive both back and forth to be quite a burden on a short holiday timeframe. (eg 4 days travelling for a 2 week holiday).

To minimise this burden, I am researching the prospect of buying the motorhome with a partner with the intention that we swap the motorhome at an airport on the Continent. For example, I could take the motorhome and ferry out, tour towards a distant airport, my partner will fly to that airport, my partner will take over the motorhome, I will fly home (on same plane after a turnaround), my partner will then tour heading back towards the ferry and then ferry home.

To effectively pull this off, I need to be confident that I can park a motorhome at a lot of airports on the Continent. For maximum cost efficiency, I have decided that this approach will be based around cheap Ryanair (back end of nowhere) airports.

I have taken the liberty of emailing all Ryanair Airports from Dublin to the UK/Continent asking if it is possible to park a motorhome (3 Mtrs High, 2.3 Mtrs Wide and 6 to 7 Mtrs Long) within their short term parking facilities for a period of approx 2 hrs. As expected, a lot have not responded. See below results.

I now wish to ask the motorhome forum community if anyone out there has had experience of successfully (or unsuccessfully) parking a motorhome *and leaving it unattended *at any of the below airports. If yes, I would like to know details (eg where you had to go, what you had to do, who you had to ask).

All pieces of information in relation to this matter will be greatly appreciated, no matter how small. (Also, if you request parking info on any of the below responses, feel free to ask)

Thanks In Advance for all Responses.

*Belgium*
Brussels-Charleroi, Yes

*Croatia*
Zadar, "No Response"

*Czech Rep*
Prague , "No Response"

*Denmark*
Billund, "No Response"

*Finland*
Tampere , Yes

*France*
Biarritz, Yes
Brest, Yes 
Carcassonne, Maybe
Grenoble, "No Response"
La Rochelle, "No Response"
Marseille, Yes
Nantes , "No Response"
Nice , No
Paris-Beauvais , Yes
Rodez , "No Response"
Tours , "No Response"

*Germany*
Berlin-Schönefeld , "No Response"
Hahn , Yes
Karlsruhe/Baden-Baden , Yes
Lübeck , Yes
Memmingen, Yes
Weeze , Yes

*Hungary*
Budapest, "No Response"

*Italy*
Bologna, Yes
Milan-Bergamo , "No Response"
Pisa , "No Response"
Rome-Ciampino , No
Trapani , "No Response"
Treviso , Yes

*Latvia*
Riga , "No Response"

*Lithuania*
Kaunas , Yes

*Netherlands*
Eindhoven , Yes

*Norway*
Oslo-Torp , Yes

*Poland*
Bydgoszcz, "No Response"
GdaÅ„sk , Maybe
Katowice , "No Response"
Kraków , "No Response"
Å�ódÅº, "No Response"
PoznaÅ„ , "No Response"
Rzeszow , "No Response"
Szczecin , "No Response"
Wroclaw , Yes

*Portugal*
Faro , "No Response"

*Slovakia*
Bratislava, "No Response"

*Spain*
Alicante, Yes
Almeria , Yes
Girona , No
Madrid , "No Response"
Malaga , "No Response"
Murcia , Yes
Reus , "No Response"
Santander , "No Response"
Seville , Yes
Valencia , Maybe

*Sweden*
Stockholm-Skavsta , "No Response"

*UK*
Aberdeen, "No Response"
Birmingham, Maybe
Bournemouth , "No Response"
Bristol, "No Response"
East Midlands, Maybe
Edinburgh, "No Response"
Glasgow-Prestwick , "No Response"
Leeds/Bradford , Yes
Liverpool , "No Response"
London-Gatwick , Yes
London-Luton , Yes
London-Stansted , "No Response"
Manchester , "No Response"
Newcastle , Yes


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

My guess is that wherever you park & leave it some scallywag will note there's no one around & its not been moved for several days & try their luck - Ryanair et al or the airport won't take any responsibility for damage or break-in.
One alternative is to search for 'storage' in France and consider that option . . I'd strongly recommend NOT leaving it in an airport carpark [and that's apart from the cost]
There's usually adverts on the rear of caravan club mags for storage


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Something else to consider... Insurance...
Even though you may have a partner listed as a named driver, double check that they can drive without you being there !!!
Some insurance policy do NOT cover named drivers when abroad unless the policy holder is present.. We found this out recently when my son, who is named on my policy, wanted to use it to go to Paris.....

Sorry cant help with parking... Will be an interesting thread to watch..


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Also Ryanair don't mess about in turning around aircraft. I think they like to get to aircraft back in the air within 20-30 minutes. Don't count on seeing your partner at the airport. And don't forget the luggage allowance. Ryanair don't actually want you to carry a suitcase so charge an arm and a leg for this.

Regards


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I have definitely seen motorhomes of that size, and larger, parked at a Gatwick long stay off-airport BCP car park - don't know any more details.
Why not contact the off-airport car parking companies (not too many of them) direct?


----------



## 123538 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for all responses.

Please see below updated list, based on a second round of emails and information from Motorhome forum users (marked with an *). Please note new information is always welcome, no matter how small or how far into the future.

Thanks in advance for all future responses.

*Belgium*
Brussels-Charleroi, Yes

*Croatia*
Zadar, "No Response"

*Czech Rep*
Prague , Yes

*Denmark*
Billund, Yes

*Finland*
Tampere , Yes

*France*
Biarritz, Yes
Brest, Yes 
Carcassonne, Maybe
Grenoble, "No Response"
La Rochelle, "No Response"
Marseille, Yes
Nantes , "No Response"
Nice , No
Paris-Beauvais , Yes
Rodez , "No Response"
Tours , "No Response"

*Germany*
Berlin-Schönefeld , Maybe*
Hahn , Yes
Karlsruhe/Baden-Baden , Yes
Lübeck , Yes
Memmingen, Yes
Weeze , Yes

*Hungary*
Budapest, Yes

*Italy*
Bologna, Yes
Milan-Bergamo , "No Response"
Pisa , "No Response"
Rome-Ciampino , No
Trapani , "No Response"
Treviso , Yes

*Latvia*
Riga , Yes

*Lithuania*
Kaunas , Yes

*Netherlands*
Eindhoven , Yes

*Norway*
Oslo-Torp , Yes

*Poland*
Bydgoszcz, "No Response"
GdaÅ„sk , Maybe
Katowice , Yes
Kraków , "No Response"
Å�ódÅº, "No Response"
PoznaÅ„ , "No Response"
Rzeszow , "No Response"
Szczecin , "No Response"
Wroclaw , Yes

*Portugal*
Faro , Yes*

*Slovakia*
Bratislava, "No Response"

*Spain*
Alicante, Yes
Almeria , Yes
Girona , No
Madrid , "No Response"
Malaga , "No Response"
Murcia , Yes
Reus , "No Response"
Santander , Maybe
Seville , Yes
Valencia , Maybe

*Sweden*
Stockholm-Skavsta , "No Response"

*UK*
Aberdeen, Yes
Birmingham, Maybe
Bournemouth , "No Response"
Bristol, Yes
East Midlands, Maybe
Edinburgh, Maybe
Glasgow-Prestwick , "No Response"
Leeds/Bradford , Yes
Liverpool , "No Response"
London-Gatwick , Yes*
London-Luton , Yes
London-Stansted , "No Response"
Manchester , "No Response"
Newcastle , Yes


----------



## miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

*Motorhome Parking*

I've currently got mine parked close to Madrid airport, I'm due to pick it up in July so fingers crossed all will be ok, as it's the first time I've used it. www.parkingmadrid.com I'm not sure how much short term parking at the airport is but they wanted €839 for 71 days in the long term parking, my van is 6.4m long. This site is €65/month or €165/3 months.
It's the only one I have found close to the airport with security that I was happy with. (Some of them advertise well but when I visited them didn't seem very good) It is around 37kms from the airport which is around a €50 taxi. If there are 2 of you then you can get a one day car hire for about €38. 
There does seem to be some storage sites near Barcelona but this is not convenient or me.
I am looking at a couple of other sites in Spain at the moment but haven't visited them yet, www.zgzparking.es in Zaragossa & www.caravaning-gorbea.com in Alava. I would be interested if anyone has any positive/negative experiences of these sites or if anyone knows of anything good within a 3-4 hour drive of Madrid. As we need transport to get to this site it won't really cost any more to get a one way car hire for a day to reach one a bit further away.


----------

